# My long journey.



## Cbbmtt (9 Aug 2013)

In 2001/2002 I was 20 years old and I applied to the armed forces for Infantry, completed the testing, interview and was told I just need to get my medical out of the way and I should be good to go as I had great scores on the interview and the CFAT. During the medical I disclosed I did mushrooms a year prior and I was shown the door and to please come back in 2 years. The reasoning was that mushrooms were hallucinogens and you can have flash backs for up to three years. 

                     I was destroyed by this, however understood and wasn't going to let this get in my way. I realized now that I did not do enough occupational research and I was ready to take any position, which was quite stupid of me. Anything just to serve my country.

                     In 2004/2005 I was getting ready to put in my application again, I had just spent 6 months in Ontario visiting my sister while working a temporary position at CIBC near Cobourg. I moved back to B.C and had all my paperwork ready to send off when the unspeakable happened. I was coming home from the gym and a senior lady came into my lane going the opposite direction and I ended up in a head on collision which gave my back soft tissue injuries. I was in a lot of pain and was on bed rest, physio, chiro and massage therapy for 6 months.

                     In early 2007 my back no longer caused any problems and I started to get into shape, I had taken up snowboarding, swimming and soccer. Life was good! I went off a jump snowboarding and landed on a piece of ice hidden under the snow and ended up ripping my right quadricep muscle on my right leg............ Worst pain of my life. Again, I ended up out of shape and was on crutches for about 2 months. Running hadn't been an option until late 2008 early 2009. 

                     I started getting fit again in 2009, no more back pain, no more leg pain and was now single. So a good idea was to go to Mexico to an all inclusive with a best friend to an adult resort called temptations. I recommend it to anyone, seriously fun times. So fun in fact I jumped sideways into the pool catching my foot on the lip of the pool smacking my temple against the bottom of the pool. That's right, I was seeing stars and dizzy and concussed. This lasted for 3 weeks and the feeling of walking on a boat every time I walked was unbearable. 

                    Sitting at home in 2010 a year later I met my new love online, got a great job at 1 the most successful health insurance companies that I still have today. I went to Vegas with my girlfriend and came home to find out I was going to be a Dad. What goes on in Vegas sometimes doesn't stay in Vegas. Go go red bull and vodka.

                    My Son was born August 2011, best thing that ever happened to me. I put any hope of going to the Forces on the back burner. In July 2012 my spouse and I split up, it's really funny that when you meet a person they put on one face but when you are with them a while they turn to the dark side. I got left with a lot of bills, but managed and now have them under control. I was moving boxes and found my old 2002 Armed forces folder with all the copies of my original application!!

                   I'm not happy not being challenged in my current job. I like structure and organization and I then realized that I could fill that void in my life.  I've done a lot of research and asked a lot of questions and applied in March. The drive to have a career and a regimented lifestyle that I can be proud of would mean everything to me. 

The rest you can read in my signature. I am currently awaiting my medical to come back from Ottawa. Good luck to all those applying and never give up on a dream no matter what life throws in your way.


----------



## darkskye (9 Aug 2013)

It would appear you have had a few accidents along your journey and perhaps some of which that could have been avoided, but you haven't allowed them to stop you.

Fingers crossed on your medical coming back all clear  !


----------



## d_edwards (9 Aug 2013)

Best of luck.  The wait can be frustrating, and temptation to accept other trades for the sake of expediancy can be high. The system does work, just not always as quickly as we would like it to.  Play safe.


----------



## Cbbmtt (12 Aug 2013)

Recruiter sent me a pretty good email.

Stated my medical came back and looks like my health is good for flight crew, now I'm just waiting for the call for the interview.

Awesome!


----------



## kevincanada (12 Aug 2013)

Congratulations.


----------



## Cbbmtt (19 Aug 2013)

I *pay for* and go through the *extra medical *for flight crew and AESOP closes. Sigh.... At least option 2 and three are still open. Come on Back round check!

Pay for = $25 to fill out medical forms, $20 to have my medical file transferred from where I used to live to my current doctor, and I took vacation day to get all the testing done as fast as possible. 

Extra Medical = ECG, Blood and Urine Tests, Additional Eye Exam.


----------



## nn1988 (19 Aug 2013)

^ AC.OP requires aircrew medical as well. Your efforts were not spent in vain.


----------



## Cbbmtt (19 Aug 2013)

nn1988 said:
			
		

> ^ AC.OP requires aircrew medical as well. Your efforts were not spent in vain.



I needed that, thank you.


----------



## nn1988 (19 Aug 2013)

Indeed. I hope you didn't forget to piss in the cup for a urinalysis. Further delays...  :facepalm:  :-X


----------



## Cbbmtt (20 Aug 2013)

LOL! I added the urine to the post above, how could I forget about the piss in a cup.


----------



## Cbbmtt (10 Sep 2013)

AESOP is closed, down to Ac Op and NavComm.

My references have started receiving phone calls, however when they try to phone back they never get a hold of anyone. Frustrating.

Crossing my fingers Ac Op stays open during this time.


----------



## Delaney1986 (10 Sep 2013)

Good vibes sent your way!!


----------



## Cbbmtt (10 Sep 2013)

Delaney1986 said:
			
		

> Good vibes sent your way!!



1 Reference done, Check!


----------



## BYFROMSCHOOL (25 Sep 2013)

Got any updates Cbbmtt?


----------



## Cbbmtt (26 Sep 2013)

Actually I'm at a bit of a crossroads here, 1 reference was checked and the others haven't gotten a call. I have not been booked for an interview and a PO2 took a strip off of me for checking back every couple weeks stating that "If we need to contact you, we will contact you. Continue on with your normal life."


----------



## Eye In The Sky (26 Sep 2013)

He took a strip off you for checking on your file.  That makes me think he/she is (1) having a bad day (2) really busy today or (3) a bit of a fucktard.

 8)

Other opinions may vary but I'd continue checking up every so often.   :2c:


----------



## BYFROMSCHOOL (26 Sep 2013)

Yeah I'm a little in the dark too. I've been waiting to be merit listed. Called in the middle of September, and was told that the people who'd be processing that step were out of office... And waiting to call on October 1st is just killing me. Really hope we both hear some news soon. We both applied in March, I understand you've been waiting a hell of a lot longer, but just hang in there!


----------



## runormal (26 Sep 2013)

Cbbmtt said:
			
		

> AESOP is closed, down to Ac Op and NavComm.
> 
> My references have started receiving phone calls, however when they try to phone back they never get a hold of anyone. Frustrating.
> 
> Crossing my fingers Ac Op stays open during this time.



This happened to a buddy of mine, my mother was one of his references. She just missed the call by a few minutes. She tried called calling several times in various times throughout the day. Eventually she left a message with a complete break down of when she would be available and gave multiple numbers to call her at. Needless to say they never called back.

My buddy eventually called back and asked for an update, got a weird answer they were asking why we was calling this number. He left it at that, and got an equivalent job civy side. 

If you could get your references to try and call  as much as possible as frustrating as it will probably be in your best interest.  

Cheers and best of luck,

Eric


----------



## Cbbmtt (26 Sep 2013)

runormal said:
			
		

> This happened to a buddy of mine, my mother was one of his references. She just missed the call by a few minutes. She tried called calling several times in various times throughout the day. Eventually she left a message with a complete break down of when she would be available and gave multiple numbers to call her at. Needless to say they never called back.
> 
> My buddy eventually called back and asked for an update, got a weird answer they were asking why we was calling this number. He left it at that, and got an equivalent job civy side.
> 
> ...




The one guy they did call ended up getting a hold of them. None of the other references were called at all.


----------



## Delaney1986 (26 Sep 2013)

I wouldn't stress too much, from what I understand they might not call all of your references. They only called one of mine and now my file is in for review awaiting confirmation for an interview.

Keep checking in regularly and you'll get everything sorted eventually.


----------



## runormal (26 Sep 2013)

Cbbmtt said:
			
		

> The one guy they did call ended up getting a hold of them. None of the other references were called at all.



Tracking. 
I'm sorry I am not sure exactly how this new online process worked, I applied back in 2010 before they moved to all online.  just didn't want anything else to happen to delay you any further, so I figured I'd share what I've heard happen.

As Delaney1986 posted above as well, you should be fine.

Also I was unaware that only 1 of your references was called, I thought more than one was called.

Edit: I completely missed  Your « Reply #14 on: Today at 11:37:33 »



Best of luck again,

Eric


----------



## Cbbmtt (10 Oct 2013)

I got called yesterday for the interview for October 21st. 4 weeks ago at softball I slightly injured my knee so I haven't been running very much, however started to hit the pool.

My question is this, do I say in the interview my knee has been sore and that I would like to hold off the process until it's better or do I say that should I get an offer before it's totally healed?. I'm almost running without any annoyance now, just a bit stiff.

Aesop is closed still as far as I know and so I'm hoping for ACOP.


----------



## Cbbmtt (10 Dec 2013)

Got the call on Friday the 6th and I gotta say that it was a surprise. I was told in my interview that without any experience that the 1 or 2 spots still open would probably get filled before me. I was expecting maybe a call in April, however it came early. Nice Christmas present.

Thank you to all of you for the sound advice and good wishes. Cheers!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (12 Dec 2013)

So....did you accept?


----------



## Cbbmtt (12 Dec 2013)

Accepted!!  Leaving on the 25th. Swearing in on the 15th.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (12 Dec 2013)

congrats!

Training (AC Op) still in Cornwall?  If so...its quite a facility I've heard.  Sure beats Borden or somewhere like that.


----------



## Cbbmtt (12 Dec 2013)

It is in Cornwall. Looking forward to it.


----------



## ReadyAyeReady17 (26 Dec 2013)

Wow, quite the story. And to think I was discouraged when I initially failed my hearing test in Nov (Swore in earlier this month!  ;D) Best of luck to you on your journey, as the old saying goes; good things come to those who wait.


----------



## Cbbmtt (17 Dec 2014)

Well, long time no post.

I finished in Cornwall and I was posted to Moose Jaw!

I look forward to it, but I've heard it's hella cold but the unit is one of the best in Canada and that they have a good group of people.

Cornwall Was fun, challenging sometimes but as long as you work as a team you shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## jaysfan17 (16 Apr 2015)

Man, you don't have any luck whatsoever. May I suggest obtaining a rabbits foot and keeping it in your pocket throughout your military training. 

 I showed my friend your story and he said all the injuries you've gone through so far, are basically the same one's you could encounter in the Infantry (he's in the Armoured). 

I take it by your post you are probably late 20's or early 30's, so I hope you can get in before it's too late and those injuries start to catch up on you. I think you have a lot of heart to keep going and making sure you see this through. I'm sure there have been people who have read this thread and have been inspired by you and what you've done so far. I believe this will motivate them to overcome their own obstacles.

Thanks,
jaysfan17


----------

